# New World Record Blue Catfish



## CatHunter

Hes A monster

http://hamptonroads.com/2011/06/nc-coach-shatters-catfish-records


----------



## NASTY

Be a bit scary when it broke the surface.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Yes sir he is a monster. Don't ya wish they still grew like that around here?


----------



## CatHunter

In the 1800s it wasn't uncommon to catch blue cats 150lbs and up even a few 300lbers was caught in them days, but over the years the real giants have been pushed to extinction, from commercially over harvesting, dams blocking natural migration routs and unregulated laws, Blue cats was not even recognized as a specie in Florida till the late 80s, and still they are not regulated in Florida. Alabama finally recognized them as a game fish and put a One fish over 36in limit on them and many other states are putting some hard laws on them as well. Every year giants are caught that never make head lines because they was caught on unconventional tackle like limb lines, trot lines and nets, hears a few real monsters that never made it to the record books that smashes that world record.. A recent study in Kansas shows a flathdead catfish 15 years old can weigh as much as 90lbs.
​


----------



## Ripper

makes me wanna move back to VA.,I've caught several blue cats in the 65-70# range and could only imagine hooking that beast.


----------

